# Skipper's Adventures - Week 9 Over the Moon



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dedicated to Jo Ann

Week 9 
Skipper's Adventures
Over the Moon!



:wave:​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

"Ground Control to Major Skipper....you've really made the grade" we await your return to earth as a hero!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Thank you, Skipper and FaeryBee. Your adventures Are super inspiring , Oh to Be young again and fly like such wonderful little Budgie. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I love it !! His capsule is from the era of my youth....used to have one just like it for my GI Joe's....

Skipper's exploit's are not limited merely to our planet....


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Soon Skippy will have to take his little brother along!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Intergalactic Skipper, maybe he will find Flash Gordon out there!


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

So cute! And yes, Scooter should join in on the fun soon!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Too cute,


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

DA DA DA...DA DA (theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey)

Live from CNN - This is a historical day as NASA launches the first Astrobudgie to the moon and we have an exclusive transmission from Commander Skipper himself via lunar-synchronous orbit 200k miles from Earth!

CNN Reporter: Cdr Skipper, what are your thoughts at this very moment on this unprecedented and historical event?

Cdr Skipper: (radio static)ONE SMALL STEP FOR BUDGIE, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR BUDGIEKIND(static)

And there you have it folks, the first words from the first budgie in space!arty2:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohh!here's our national hero!when will he return to Earth so we can organise a big welcome party?!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Skipper is just plain Out of this World!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



"Ground Control to Major Skipper....you've really made the grade" we await your return to earth as a hero!

Click to expand...

 Thank you. I'll do my best to live up to your expectations!



Jo Ann said:



Thank you, Skipper and FaeryBee. Your adventures Are super inspiring , Oh to Be young again and fly like such wonderful little Budgie. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 You are most welcome, Miss Jo Ann! :hug:



jonah said:



I love it !! His capsule is from the era of my youth....used to have one just like it for my GI Joe's....

Skipper's exploit's are not limited merely to our planet....

Click to expand...

 First the world, then the universe!



BudgieSweet said:



Soon Skippy will have to take his little brother along! 

Click to expand...

 Skipper: "Scooter is just a baby -- he isn't ready for big adventures and I like being a 'solitary man'"



aluz said:



Intergalactic Skipper, maybe he will find Flash Gordon out there! 

Click to expand...

 Could be! :undwech:



BudgieBudds said:



So cute! And yes, Scooter should join in on the fun soon!

Click to expand...

 Scooter has to grow up a bit first according to Skipper. 



kwatson said:



Too cute,

Click to expand...

Thanks!



Jedikeet said:



DA DA DA...DA DA (theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey)

Live from CNN - This is a historical day as NASA launches the first Astrobudgie to the moon and we have an exclusive transmission from Commander Skipper himself via lunar-synchronous orbit 200k miles from Earth!

CNN Reporter: Cdr Skipper, what are your thoughts at this very moment on this unprecedented and historical event?

Cdr Skipper: (radio static)ONE SMALL STEP FOR BUDGIE, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR BUDGIEKIND(static)

And there you have it folks, the first words from the first budgie in space!arty2:

Click to expand...

 Cdr. Skipper -- "Come in ground control. . . Houston, I'll be landing on the Moon at 0400 hours.



despoinaki said:



Ohh!here's our national hero!when will he return to Earth so we can organise a big welcome party?!

Click to expand...

 Planned splash-down will take place Friday afternoon. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



"Ground Control to Major Skipper....you've really made the grade" we await your return to earth as a hero!

Click to expand...

 Thank you. I'll do my best to live up to your expectations!



Jo Ann said:



Thank you, Skipper and FaeryBee. Your adventures Are super inspiring , Oh to Be young again and fly like such wonderful little Budgie. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 You are most welcome, Miss Jo Ann! :hug:



jonah said:



I love it !! His capsule is from the era of my youth....used to have one just like it for my GI Joe's....

Skipper's exploit's are not limited merely to our planet....

Click to expand...

 First the world, then the universe!



BudgieSweet said:



Soon Skippy will have to take his little brother along! 

Click to expand...

 Skipper: "Scooter is just a baby -- he isn't ready for big adventures and I like being a 'solitary man'"



aluz said:



Intergalactic Skipper, maybe he will find Flash Gordon out there! 

Click to expand...

 Could be! :undwech:



BudgieBudds said:



So cute! And yes, Scooter should join in on the fun soon!

Click to expand...

 Scooter has to grow up a bit first according to Skipper. 



kwatson said:



Too cute,

Click to expand...

Thanks!



Jedikeet said:



DA DA DA...DA DA (theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey)

Live from CNN - This is a historical day as NASA launches the first Astrobudgie to the moon and we have an exclusive transmission from Commander Skipper himself via lunar-synchronous orbit 200k miles from Earth!

CNN Reporter: Cdr Skipper, what are your thoughts at this very moment on this unprecedented and historical event?

Cdr Skipper: (radio static)ONE SMALL STEP FOR BUDGIE, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR BUDGIEKIND(static)

And there you have it folks, the first words from the first budgie in space!arty2:

Click to expand...

 Cdr. Skipper -- "Come in ground control. . . Houston, I'll be landing on the Moon at 0400 hours.



despoinaki said:



Ohh!here's our national hero!when will he return to Earth so we can organise a big welcome party?!

Click to expand...

 Planned splash-down will take place Friday afternoon. 



SPBudgie said:



Skipper is just plain Out of this World!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Ollie!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Now we know why Skipper was doing all of those incredible agility, flying, training manoeuvres. When you fly over West Australia can you give us a High Five ? Or dip your lights ? Will be out with the torch Skipper Fly High and reach the outer limits of our realm


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's what Skipper is singing to himself in his rocket ship:

And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
'Til touchdown brings me 'round again to find
I'm not the (budgie) man they think I am at home
Ah, no no no
I'm a rocket (budgie) man
Rocket (budgie) man
Burnin' out his fuse
Up here alone


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

And back on Earth, the budgies are singing ....

Black conure in Chicago
Flying in the street
Not near enough toys
But plenty seed to eat
Don't you know
He saw it
On that afternoon in May
He saw a budgie named Skippy Armstrong
Walk upon the moon



AWESOME job again Deb! You pics are legendary!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Now we know why Skipper was doing all of those incredible agility, flying, training manoeuvres. When you fly over West Australia can you give us a High Five ? Or dip your lights ? Will be out with the torch Skipper Fly High and reach the outer limits of our realm 

Click to expand...

 Cdr Skipper here - Come in Australia.
I'll be doing a fly over a ~ 2428 and wishing you all well at that time!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Here's what Skipper is singing to himself in his rocket ship:

And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
'Til touchdown brings me 'round again to find
I'm not the (budgie) man they think I am at home
Ah, no no no
I'm a rocket (budgie) man
Rocket (budgie) man
Burnin' out his fuse
Up here alone

Click to expand...

Rocket Budgie Skipper sending thanks for the song!



AnimalKaperz said:



And back on Earth, the budgies are singing ....

Black conure in Chicago
Flying in the street
Not near enough toys
But plenty seed to eat
Don't you know
He saw it
On that afternoon in May
He saw a budgie named Skippy Armstrong
Walk upon the moon

AWESOME job again Deb! You pics are legendary! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda,
I love creating pictures but enjoy it so much more when they bring happiness to others. :hug:
*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Dedicated to Jo Ann
> 
> Week 9
> Skipper's Adventures
> ...


Oh my now you are going to the moon..when they say take off it is "Blast Off" Skipper is going to save the World watch out for the Aliens. After your stop off to the Moon how about coming to Australia.Ah Oh is it a Plane no is it a Rocket no. It is Space Skipper to save the world..When you hit touch down will we see you on the Moon.....


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*This is so cute Deb! My favorite one yet. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree. It's my fave one so far too. You do such an awesome job creating these, Deb. We enjoy them so much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



It is Space Skipper to save the world. When you hit touch down will we see you on the Moon.

Click to expand...





Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



This is so cute Deb! My favorite one yet. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miranda! 



Frankie'sFriend said:



I agree. It's my fave one so far too. You do such an awesome job creating these, Deb. We enjoy them so much.

Click to expand...

I'm glad you enjoy them, Madonna *


----------

